# Cubby problems



## dangrv2 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's been about 20 years since I ran a **** line so I'm a little rusty. My problem is that I have something flipping my traps and stealing the bait. My cubbies are built and set in the water. Traps are in a few inches of water so I haven't a clue as to what kind of critter could find the trap and then flip it. Could it be that "ghost ****" that has plagued every trapper at one time or another?


----------



## tslabaugh (Jan 14, 2008)

are you bedding the traps good so they do not wobble? Alot of times if they are not bedded well, the critter well step on the jaw and can cause it to flip over.

You could also have a **** that feels the trap and happened to flip it over, by investigating it.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

**** search through the water looking for food by using their front feet and feeling the bottom for anything of intrest. A poorly bedded trap or trap chain is the reason why most traps get flipped over.


----------

